# Oopsie bread???? ever heard of it?



## j2048b (Feb 22, 2014)

Instead  of bread - make Oopsie bread instead YUMMMMM Will you have a hard time  living without bread? Oopsies are a good option. It’s a “bread” without  carbs and can be eaten in a variety of ways. Oopsies 6–8 depending on  size.

 Ingredients:
 3 eggs
 100 grams (3.5 ounces) of cream cheese
 a pinch of salt
 1 teaspoon baking powder or cream of tarter (can be excluded)

 Directions:
 Separate the eggs, with the egg whites in one bowl and the egg yolks in  another. Whip the egg whites together with the salt until very stiff.  You should be able to turn the bowl over without the egg whites moving.  Mix the egg yolks and the cream cheese well. If you choose, 1tsp of  cream of tarter or baking powder (this makes the Oopsie more  bread-like). Gently fold the egg whites into the egg yolk mix – try to  keep the air in the egg whites. Put 6 large or 8 smaller Oopsies on a  baking tray. Bake in the middle of the oven at 150° C (300° F) for about  25 minutes – until they turn golden. You can eat Oopsies as bread or  use them as a bun for a hotdog or hamburger. You can also put different  kinds of seeds on them before baking them, for instance poppy, sesame or  sunflower seeds.


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 22, 2014)

Never heard of it.  Are they any good?


----------



## j2048b (Feb 22, 2014)

not sure just saw this on FB and im gonna add a few more recipes, as we need a recipe section!!


----------



## j2048b (Feb 22, 2014)

BIGGEST LOSER PANCAKES

 Biggest loser oatmeal & egg white pancakes. They say once you try these, you will never go back. tastes like French toast!

 Ingredients:

 6 egg whites
 1 cup rolled oats, dry
 1 cup cottage cheese
 2 teaspoons sugar
 1 teaspoon cinnamon
 1 teaspoon vanilla

 Instructions:

 In a blender, blend all ingredients until smooth. Heat a griddle or  large non-stick skillet over medium-low heat. Spray with non-stick  cooking spray. For each pancake pour 1/4 cup of batter onto griddle.  Flip when they start to bubble. Cook until golden brown. Repeat with  remaining batches, spraying the griddle as needed. Makes about 10  pancakes.

 Number of Servings: 3

 Nutritional Info Per Serving:
 181 Calories, 2.7g Fat, 10mg Cholesterol, 361mg Sodium, 20g Carbs, 2.8g


----------



## j2048b (Feb 22, 2014)

these 2 are from Hillbilly Recipes cooking on FB, a lot of good and not so good (health wise) recipes im gonna be tryin in the next little while!!


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Feb 22, 2014)

Might have to get the misses onto this, she loves cooking me up fancy stuff, if it was up to me I'd be happy with the basics, and yeah you guys should get a recipe forum up!


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 22, 2014)

Great thread, J20 - gonna make me some of those Oopsie things. Hope they fit into the Spongy Plan


----------



## j2048b (Feb 22, 2014)

MELT IN YOUR MOUTH CHICKEN So much better than fried!!! Melt in Your Mouth Chicken Breast, 

 1/2 c parmesan cheese,
 1 c Greek yogurt -plain
 1 tsp garlic powder, 
 1 1/2 tsp seasoning salt 
 1/2 tsp pepper, 
 Spread mix over chicken breasts, bake at 375 45 mins

 TO SAVE this good luck post or share with family & friends, be sure  to click this photo and SHARE so it will store on your personal page.


----------



## j2048b (Feb 22, 2014)

Breakfast casserole in the crock pot! 

Cooks while you sleep! 
 Ingredients: 1 bag 26 oz. frozen hash browns 12 eggs 1  cup milk 1 tablespoon ground mustard 1  16 oz. roll sausage maple, sage or regular sausage. Salt and pepper 16  oz. bag shredded cheddar cheese Directions: 1. Spray crock pot and  evenly spread hash browns at the bottom. 2. Crack 12 eggs in a large  bowl. 3. Mix well (and slowly) using a whisk. 4. Add the milk. 5. Go  ahead and sprinkle in the ground mustard. This might sound like a weird  ingredient, but I've come to love (and use) this in most of my recipes.  6. Add plenty of salt.... ...and lots of fresh pepper. Mix well and set  aside. 7. Cook the sausage on high heat, drain and set aside. 8. Add  sausage on top of hash browns. 9. Is this enough cheese? Maybe?  Probably. Throw the whole big bag in there. 10. Mix it up well. Or good,  depending on where you're from. 11. Pour the egg mixture over  everything in the crock pot. Using a wood spoon, even everything out so  it's spread evenly. 12. Turn the crock pot on low for 6-8 hours. Some  fun variations of this recipe. Before cooking (during prep) you can add:  chunks of sourdough bread diced chiles salsa diced green onions







this is an awesome idea especially on sundays so u could whip up breakfast for the rest of the week and just cut out portions and freeze them for ur weekly diet, everything can be adjusted as ur diet requires, again all these recipes are from hillbilly recipes on FB just quickly reposting some for us!


----------



## j2048b (Feb 22, 2014)

Banana Bread with honey and applesauce instead of sugar & oil. Delicious & Healthy.
 Ingredients

 2 cups whole wheat flour
 1 teaspoon baking soda
 1/4 teaspoon salt
 1/2 cup sugar free applesauce
 3/4 cup honey
 2 eggs, beaten
 3 mashed overripe bananas
 Directions

 Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Lightly grease a 9x5 inch loaf pan.
 In a large bowl, combine flour, baking soda and salt. In a separate  bowl, mix together applesauce and honey. Stir in eggs and mashed bananas  until well blended. Stir banana mixture into flour mixture; stir just  to moisten. Pour batter into prepared loaf pan.
 Bake in preheated  oven for 60 to 65 minutes, until a toothpick inserted into center of the  loaf comes out clean. Let bread cool in pan for 10 minutes, then turn  out onto a wire rack.


----------



## j2048b (Feb 22, 2014)

Breakfast Cupcakes 

 1lb Turkey Sausage
 1 cup Broccoli florets
 8 large eggs
 1/4 cup milk
 salt & pepper to taste

 Preheat oven to 375 F. In a large sauté pan, over medium high heat,  brown Sausage for about 5 minutes, or until the sausage is no longer  pink. Remove from heat and stir in broccoli. Whisk together eggs, &  milk. Season with salt and pepper. Lightly spray a 12-cupcake pan with  oil. Spoon out the sausage and broccoli mixture evenly into each  cupcake. Ladle the egg mixture over sausage and broccoli. Bake for 15-20  minutes.


----------



## Deidre (Feb 22, 2014)

J20 said:


> Instead  of bread - make Oopsie bread instead YUMMMMM Will you have a hard time  living without bread? Oopsies are a good option. It’s a “bread” without  carbs and can be eaten in a variety of ways. Oopsies 6–8 depending on  size.
> 
> Ingredients:
> 3 eggs
> ...



Wonder how this holds together without flour?? Imma gonna try this, plus I <3 cream cheese. TY for these recipes!


----------



## RuckFunning (Feb 23, 2014)

Looks really good


----------

